
Equifax Data Breach Update: Backsliding - DiabloD3
https://www.eff.org/deeplinks/2019/11/equifax-data-breach-update-backsliding
======
sarcasmatwork
Why not have a option for those affected to opt-out of Equifax from having or
collecting any of my data. What they have should be removed, and never to be
collected again by this company or owners etc. They failed us, they will do it
again. I have no trust in Equifax and its leadership.

